# A Sinking in the ARC fleet



## mbianka

A beautiful day what could possibly go wrong? Apparently something damaged the rudder. 
Naufrage dans l'océan Indien


----------



## albrazzi

The vid in on a service called "live leak" not funny. Vid wont load, troubling!!!


----------



## Slayer

sharkbait said:


> Was it a Hunter?


Said it was a Jeneau 52. How sad. Wish I could read the article.


----------



## mbianka

sharkbait said:


> Was it a Hunter?


Translation said it was a Sweden 45. Still trying to figure out why the woman was half naked.


----------



## mbianka

Slayer said:


> Said it was a Jeneau 52. How sad. Wish I could read the article.


I think the Jenneau was one of the boats that came to the rescue.


----------



## svHyLyte

The video of that yacht sinking is horrible. Fortunately, the crew had plenty of assistance on station. No lives lost but what a terrible way for a cruise to end...


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

> Shipwreck in the Indian Ocean
> Thursday we published a photo of a sailboat having made ??Jan. 24 shipwreck off Guadeloupe, having that boat quickly sank following a process of consecutive water to a steering casualty (here). The speed with which the boats sink is sometimes phenomenal as demonstrated once again that video we found, turned in 2013, a sinking in Sweden 45 40 000 Cocos, its intended destination. A sea of fortune which follows a leak caused by a violent clash between saffron and a UFO. The couple aboard Ciao was rescued by the crew of a Jeanneau 52.2, J'Sea and a Challenger 39 Spirit of Alcides like them who participated in the rally World ARC around the world, this spectacular video tour since having it .
> Published: 0


Google translate


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

I am not sure about the translation of the fight between some saffron (rice?) and a UFO. 

...


----------



## Slayer

Maybe the reference to the Jeneau was it being a rescue boat. I didn't translate. Would like to know more about what happened.


----------



## guitarguy56

sharkbait said:


> Was it a Hunter?


Sorry... the Hunter won the race!


----------



## TQA

The video referred to is of the sinking off Guadeloupe and shows a Dream Yacht Charters Beneteau Oceanis 48 going down in benign conditions a couple of days a go.

I have not bothered to hunt down the original link but it is on FB Eastern Caribbean Cruisers' Discussions (unmoderated).

No indication of what the problem was other than the obvious.


----------



## albrazzi

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Google translate


A 3-4 inch hole where the rudder used to be will overcome any pump. If the steering was lost and they couldn't get to it to plug you're done in short order.


----------



## dody

MarkofSeaLife said:


> I am not sure about the translation of the fight between some saffron (rice?) and a UFO.
> 
> ...


Safran is the rudder and OVNI in this case is an unidentified floating object

Fair winds
Dody


----------



## Pamlicotraveler

So is this thread's headline "A Sinking in the ARC fleet" in jest? This had nothing to do with ARC, right?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

dody said:


> MarkofSeaLife said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure about the translation of the fight between some saffron (rice?) and a UFO.
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> Safran is the rudder and OVNI in this case is an unidentified floating object
> 
> Fair winds
> Dody
Click to expand...

Drat. I was Hopi.g for so.wthing much more exciting... like yellow green men...


----------



## mbianka

Pamlicotraveler said:


> So is this thread's headline "A Sinking in the ARC fleet" in jest? This had nothing to do with ARC, right?


The couple aboard Ciao was rescued by the crew of a Jeanneau 52.2, J'Sea and a Challenger 39 Spirit of Alcides *like them who participated in the rally World ARC around the world,*


----------



## mbianka

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Drat. I was Hopi.g for so.wthing much more exciting... like yellow green men...


No ever mentions the possibility of an angry/hungry Kracken too!


----------



## knuterikt

Pamlicotraveler said:


> So is this thread's headline "A Sinking in the ARC fleet" in jest? This had nothing to do with ARC, right?


This is an old video stolen from YouTube, it's from the "world ARC"



> Published 13. Jan. 2013
> Srecko and Olga Pust were taking part in the rally and sailing their Sweden Yachts 45 Ciao two-handed and were nearing the end of a long passage from Indonesia to the remote Cocos (Keeling) Islands. The were only 40 miles from landfall. The rudder was all but knocked off in an
> impact with the submerged object (possibly a whale?). The first sign of the problem was that the boat was difficult to steer. When Srecko Pust investigated below he saw that the boat had been holed at the rudder stock.
> 
> He put out a Mayday on the boat's long range SSB radio and then the two did everything they could to save their yacht, leaving only as the boat sank beneath them.
> 
> They broadcast a Mayday. The only crew to hear this immediately was another a World ARC yacht nearby, J'Sea, a Jeanneau 52.2 owned by a highly experienced Canadian cruiser, John Cuzner. He alerted others. J'Sea and two other rally yachts, Royal Leopard and Spirit of Alcides, diverted and reached Ciao's position within hours.
> 
> The video linked below was taken from on board Spirit of Alcides, a Challenger 39 owned by Australians Gus and Linda Pallot.


----------



## Donna_F

Now I'm confused. This happened three-ish years ago?


----------



## knuterikt

DRFerron said:


> Now I'm confused. This happened three-ish years ago?


Yes - what is that to be confused about, videos in the internet lives on forever..
Someone post a link - and presto it it is a "new" video.

Just have a look at the "two videos"


----------



## mbianka

DRFerron said:


> Now I'm confused. This happened three-ish years ago?


Ahh... yeah... well.... my bad. I missed the 2013 date for the video and saw the published post date of 1/30/16. They were referencing another boat that sank recently off Guadalupe under similar circumstances.


----------



## rnixon

DRFerron said:


> Now I'm confused. This happened three-ish years ago?


No and yes . They're reporting a recent incident, but didn't have any video of it, so posted an old (2013) one.


----------



## roverhi

Interesting that one of the rescue boats has their dinghy in davits in the middle of the ocean. Not my idea of a way to cross an ocean.


----------



## Daniel5715

We should all remember, everything on the internet is true and contemporaneous... :wink


----------

